# zugriff auf eigenen server



## mcphilli (22. September 2002)

hallo,
ich habe einen ausrangierten rechner den ich nich mehr brauch und da hab ich gedacht den könnte ich doch als server verwenden. der rechner sollte linux bekommen und da kam mir dann die frage wie mache ich es das andere oder ich (von woanders aus) auf meinen rechner zu hause zugreifen können.
kann man sich eine domain registrieren lassen und wenn man auf diese domain geht, dass man dann auf meinen rechner zu hause landet?
wie macht man das alles? ich bin ein vollkommener noob in der sache, also bin ich auf hilfe von euch angewiesen.
ich bedanke mich schon einmal im voraus.


mfg 
mcphilli


----------



## Dario Linsky (22. September 2002)

als erstes mal brauchst du einen webserver, und da du das ganze ja sowieso unter linux laufen lassen willst, nimmst du am besten apache.

danach gibt's zwei möglichkeiten:
1. du holst dir eine standleitung, damit die domain immer auf die gleiche statische ip-adresse (von deinem rechner) zeigt und dadurch immer erreichbar ist. nachteil: teuer.
2. du holst dir einen dyndns-account und lässt eine domain immer auf deine aktuelle dynamische ip-adresse umleiten.


----------



## mcphilli (22. September 2002)

hallo,
also ich habe ein dsl-flat, reicht die für kleine ansprüche?


mfg
mcphilli


----------



## Dario Linsky (22. September 2002)

zum ausprobieren wird es schon reichen. aber wenn du eine halbwegs performante seite mit niedrigen ladezeiten haben willst, vergisst du das wohl besser schnell wieder.

und bevor du weiter denkst, solltest du dir vielleicht das hier durchlesen.


----------

